# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Kako prestati dojiti

## Danijela

Nika će za dva tjedna imati dvije godine. Dojim ju navečer prije spavanja, po noći kad zatraži, kad dođe iz vrtića ili ako smo kod kuće prije popodnevnog spavanja. Sve više mi pada na pamet da prestanemo, al mi se čini nemoguće. Ona to obožava. Kad je na cici, očice izokreće od miline, mazi me, ljubi ih prije nego počne cicati. Čak je prestala maltretirati drugu djecu (malo je ratoborna) kad sam joj zaprijetila da joj neću dati cicu ako ne prestane s tim. Što je najgore, i ja uživam kad se nas dvije tako mazimo,  i sva sam jadna kad pomislim da ju neću više dojiti, al kad tad ću morat prestati.

----------


## Danka_

Zašto misliš da moraš prestati baš sad? Ako kažeš da je i tebi i njoj trenutno tako OK, neka tako i ostane.

----------


## kahna

Slažem se sa Dankom, preporuka SZO je dojiti do dvije godine a dalje po želji majke i djeteta,
po ovome što si ti napisala ja mogu isčitati jedino to da te izgleda muče te dvije godine.

Ako se baš odlučiš na prestanak imaš tekstova na portalu

sretno

----------


## SikaPika

> Kad je na cici, očice izokreće od miline, mazi me, ljubi ih prije nego počne cicati.


 Pa koja majka ne bi poželjela da to traje do barem treće godine... Uživaj u svojoj djevojčici i onome što joj samo i jedino ti možeš pružiti!

----------


## Danijela

Ma u pravu ste. Samo sam trebala nekog da mi to kaže. Oko sebe baš i nemam ljudi koji bi mi rekli da se ne zamaram  s tim i nastavim dojiti.

----------


## čokolada

Danijela, ovdje ćeš naći odgovore na svoja pitanja
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=2129

----------


## Danijela

Hvala

----------


## pčelicaMaja

Moja će curica za mjesec i dva tjedna dvije godine, i još dojimo, cicka dosta, ide u vrtić, pa naravno taj period ne. ne želim prestati ,tj. ne mislim prestati još. Naravno da mnogi misle da bih trebala, ali neću ih poslušati. Obožavam dojiti, a mala, to ne moram ni spominjati. Jedino, hm, problem, što želi dojiti puno i ponoći, ponekad svaki sat, ponekad tri, kak to već ide. Eto, malo sam izmorena, iako sam se navikla. E sad, jel to ima veze s dojejem il bi se ona svejedno budila, ne znam. 
I kako izbaciti noćno dojenje... Imam osjećaj da nemam za to snage, više psihički, morala bih u tom ustrajati, a bojim se da bih popustila. možda kakvi savjeti

----------


## lasada

Draga Danijela,
I mene su mučila takva pitanja i nedoumice.
Više me ne muče jer me baš briga i jučer je Lara napunila 2. godine i još ciki i neka je, zdrava mi je i više me ne brine kad će dojenju kraj jer s tim samo sebe psihički ubijam i mozgam bezveze, a dijete onda sve to osijeti i nervozu majke i to nevalja niti za jedno, ni za mamu ni za dijete.
Lara ciki kad hoće i to je to. Jednostavno još nismo niti jedna spremne za prestati i gotovo.
Svaka riječ je dalje suvišna i ja sam sretna jer je moje dijete sretno  :Wink: 
Samo naprijed za dojenje ;XXX

----------


## lasada

Hej pčelicaMaja;

Ja se ne trudim izbaciti noćne podoje, jer pokušale smo jednom i Lara je plakala o nikad joj više nisam priuštila takav histeričan plač.
Toliko se uje ljutila da sat vremena nije htjela niti pogledati u mene dok ju tata noseći je nije sasvim smirio i govorio joj da će mama dati cike da je mamu zabolila cika a sad ju više ne buba i ona je povjerovala.
Ja sam naučila lekciju i više to ne mislim ponoviti, lagati djetetu da buba cika, misleći da neće više htjeti ciku, ma svašta, to je moje loše iskustvo.
I Lara doji svaki sat, dva ili tri sata kako koju noć joj puhne.
Danju manje doji makar neide u vrtić.
Ja sam stalno umorna od nespavanja kad me ona stalno budi al sam se navikla već 2 godine. 
Kad ona bude htjela prestati prestat ćemo, al mislim možda još godinu dana.
I da, to sam rekla kad je Lara navršila godinu dana  :Smile: )))
I eto je  još ciki, pa onda neka je .
Kažem ja, nosit će stolčić u školu pa će cikiti  :Wink: )))) (šala, naravno)

I najvažnije, ja sam popustila i zbog emocija pa zato Lara još doji  :Smile: 
Vama pusa od nas ;X

----------


## GrgurovaMama

možda pomognem...i mi smo do nedavno bili u sličnim problemima...G ima 22 mj. i oduvijek je preko noći cicao svaka 2 sata...preko dana isto puno...i prekipilo mi je...nije bilo druge nego da se maknem iz kuće...jednom davno smo probali tako da sam ja kao spavala u drugoj sobi ni kad sam čula kako plače nismo izdržali i nakon 2-3 buđenja smo posustali...

pokušali smo nedavno opet. ja sam otišla spavat kod frendice i pokušala ne razmišljat o svemu...njemu sam danima pričala o tome kako će spavat sa tatom i da će on doći po mene ujutro čim se probudi...naravno spavala nisam baš tu noć i bila stalno u kontaktu sa tatom preko moba...u slučaju bilo kakvog večeg plača došla bih doma...no nije ga bilo...budio se ali bez plakanja...iduće noći sam spavala doma u drugoj sobi s tim da je G opet mislio da sam izašla..nakon par dana buđenja su se smanjila na 2 puta ali samo na par sekundi...bilo je dovoljno da mu se tata javi i malo ga pomazi...

onda se razbolio i vratili smo se na staro cjelonoćno cicanje...i sad prije 10-ak dana krenuli opet....i dijete konačno spava čitavu noć od 9- 8..ja još uvjek spavam u drugoj sobi i svaku večer moram izaći van dok on ne zaspi jer inaće ne bi uspjelo...unutar tog spavanja dogodila se jedna noć kad sam ga ja morala uspavat (tata na nogometu) i prv put u životu me uoće nije tražio cicu nego se legao u kinbać i par puta tražio vode, ja sam ga držala za rukicu i on je zaspao...tu noć se budio često no tata ga je samo malo pomazio i opet bi zaspao...

moram napomenuti da ga tata uspava za max 10 min bez ijedne suze i filozofiranja...

dnevna cicanja smo također smanjili na ono jutarnje i nakon povratka iz vrtića što je ujedno i uspavljivanje za popodne (oko12 h)..ja prezadovoljna....konačno imam društveni život, čak mi ga je i previše jer moram se izgubit svaku večer iz kuće dok on ne zaspi...e sad nas čeka još to da se ja vratim u sobu i da naravno bude moguće da ga ja uspavam i da se ne budi..

mislila sam da ovi dani nikad neće doći no ipak malo odricanja sa strane tate, upornost i puuuuno razgovora je urodilo plodom....sad konačno možemo planirat i razmišljat o uređenju njegove sobe....a  baby kamera nam je taman krepala...još k tomu za par dana imam 10- god mature za koju sam do nedavno mislila d aneću moć otiči...čisto da vam doćaram kako nam je bilo...cika je bila sve a sad ju spomene samo 2 put dnevno...

od kad spava čitavu noć, postao je i manje cendrav preko dana, odmorniji, sretniji, bolje prihvaća i vrtić (krenuli smo 15.03) i općenito je drugačiji...

eto moje dijete je za mene dokaz da dojenje pridonosi nespavanju no čast izuzecima...

----------


## lasada

Joj to je baš lijepo, samo u našem slučaju ja nemam kamo otići tu blizu jer su moji u Koprivnici jedino mogu u Zagreb kod Larine kume,tj. svoje prijateljice.
Nisam sigurna da bi ta metoda bila i kod nas uspješna, ali i mi razmišljamo o tome.
Jedino nisam mislila na to da moram biti ipak u blizini ako se dogodi kako si i sama rekla kakav veći plač.
Ne znam, ja kad nisam dala jednom ciku prije spavanja to je bilo histeriziranje.
Vidjet ćemo kad budemo svi slobodni i spremni pokušati tako kao i vi, ali još sad ne jer ne želimo još prestati, barem ja  :Smile: )

----------


## iva1602

[QUOTE=GrgurovaMama;1615931]

ja te u potpunosti shvaćam... i nama je bilo identično kao i vama... i da , istina je da dojenje pridonosi nespavanju, jer se moj Filip budio cijele noći svaku noć u svoje 2 godine života...sad kad smo prestali dojiti spava cijelu noć ko top!

----------


## Danijela

Ja sam ti prije tjedan i pol probala ovako: ja ju uspavam (na cici naravno), i onda tata legne k njoj, a ja prošla na pod spavat. Kad se prvi puta probudila tijekom noći za dojenje, i počela plakat, grebala sam s noktima po tepihu od muke, al uspjela sam ostat na podu! Ha Ha! Plakala se pet minuta, tata joj rekao da sam otišla na posao, dao joj malo čaja i ona zaspala. Slijedeću noć se plakala tri minute, pa dvije, pa sad kad se probudi pita za mene al ne plaće. Zapravo, jednu noć ne plaće, drugu malo da. Al prođe noć. Ne budi se toliko više. Ja sam odmornija. Probaj, možda se iznenadiš. Najgora je prva noć. Više za tebe nego za nju. Treba ostat na tom podu dok ona viče: mama di si, mama dođi meni, mama njam njam...

----------


## SikaPika

Mislim da *DAnijeli* uopće nije problem dojiti nego misli kako bi morala odviknuti svoju djevojčicu jer će, eto, napunitu dvije godine, a to sam iščitala iz sljedećeg citata:




> Što je najgore, i ja uživam kad se nas dvije tako mazimo,


Zato, *DAnijela*, mislim da se uopće ne trebaš opterećivati prestankom dojenja jer sve dok ti uživaš (što nikako nije najgore, niti bed ni bilo što slično tome), pusti i svoje dijete da uživa. 
Naravno, kad tad će tvoja djevojčica prestati dojiti, ali sve dok je tebi dojenje ok pusti da ona odluči kada će to biti.

----------


## ula

I ja sam uživala dojeći svog dvogodišnjaka, ali istovremeno sam osjećala i da trebamo prestati.
ne zbog okoline, nikad me komentari nisu dirali, jednostavno, osjećala sam da je "velik", da se možemo maziti i na druge načine... u toj fazi kad sam razmišljala što i kako prestati, on je bio pravi ovisnik o noćnoj ciki. odvikavanje je prošlo puno bezbolnije nego što smo očekivali.
sad uživam u ne-dojenju i svom velikom dečku kojem je dovoljno da se zagrlimo, da sam blizu, i da počeo je spavati cijelu noć.

----------


## Death-of-Art

ok. jesam li ja luda ili što...zakaj sam se upravo rasplakala na ovaj tekst?

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=1479

----------


## giussepe

Podizem malo temu...ne znam uopće kako bi krenula.
U svakom slučaju želim prestati dojiti. O
n ima 21 mjesec i dojenje je postalo učestalije nego ikad. Doji noću koliko god puta se probudi, doji ujutro kad se probudi (prije jaslica), doji čim dođem s posla i prije spavanja. Ponekad traži i između. Iskreno nadala sam se kako je došlo ljepše vrijeme da će možda prestati tražiti ako smo vani u parku (negdje sam pročitala da je ok da budemo vani i kroz druge aktivnosti mu pokušam skrenuti pozornost od cice). Međutim on čim mene vidi krene gurati ruku u majicu i viče cica cica. Dođemo doma, ne smijem ni ruke oprati on plače i viče cica cica... Meni je to postalo "naporno". Prvo - ne mogu se pobjeći od svog razmišljanja da je preveliki za tolika nacicavanja i baš ono što je netko napisao - možemo se maziti i na drugačiji način. 
Tome u prilog ide činjenica da se stvarno često budi, ujutro se budi kroz plač i zaziva cica - to isto radi i tijekom dnevnog spavanja za vikend. A kad mene nema (primjerice čuva ga baka preko dana) spava u komadu više od dva sata i budi se bez plača.
Ja sam već stvarno preumorna i preiscrpljena, dosta mi je, nemam gušta, dešava mi se da jedva čekam da prestane. Zanimljivo je da je to tako uglavnom kad su noći teške. Kad se probudi samo tri puta mirno spava, onda mi dojenje prestaje biti problem. Znam da je preporuka do dvije godine, ali ja više ne mogu... Kronično sam neispavana, nervozna, tankih živaca, griješim na poslu...
Kako početi?
 Da li postepeno ili odrezati sve? 
Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## giussepe

Ono što me brine je to što on kad mu samo spomenem da ne moze sad cica da će malo kasnije, on krene tako plakat, vikat, bacat se...da mene srce boli. zar su i vaša djeca tako reagirala pri prestanku?

----------


## mona

> Ono što me brine je to što on kad mu samo spomenem da ne moze sad cica da će malo kasnije, on krene tako plakat, vikat, bacat se...da mene srce boli. zar su i vaša djeca tako reagirala pri prestanku?


Da
Ja sam negdje u toj dobi najmladeg sina morala prestati dojiti zbog lijekova koje sam pila.
I da plakao je.i ljutio se.bacao se po podu.ili onako tuzno plakao.nakon tri dana je prestao divljati kada sam rekla da ne moze.nakon 10 dana je prestao zicati.pitao je jos jednom nakon mjesec dana.dala sam mu sa proba.i samo je rekao nema.i nije vise nikada trazio.
Ako si odlucila da ti je dosta budi uporna.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## giussepe

Mozda će glupo zvučati, ali bojim se i da mu to ne ostavi neku traumu? štajaznam...mozda brijem bezveze i samo trebam biti uporna.
Pretpostavljam da si radi lijekova ukinula sve? 
nisam pametna da li ukidati prvo ove dnevne podoje, a potom noćne ili sve odjednom.

----------


## frka

ja sam kao mona odrezala, ali ne bi to uspjela da N. par dana nije bila s didom i bakom na moru. inače, ponašala se identično kao tvoj mali - 100 buđenja noću, ruka u majici čim me vidi i neutješno plakanje kad ne dam. "Samo minutu, mama" joj je bila glavna rečenica. a i ja sam morala početi s lijekovima. nakon tih par dana na moru vidjela sam da ipak nije toliko uporna kao prije i iskoristila sam to da prekinemo, a uopće to nisam očekivala jer je samo koji tjedan prije pri pokušaju prekida bio totalni raspad sistema. 
možda bi bilo dobro da ne spavaš s njim par dana i pustiš muža da ga bedina kad se probudi (pretpostavljam da je noć glavni problem - znam u kojem sam ja stanju bila od 2,5g. nespavanja). bit će gadno, ali vjerujem da će se brzo sve posložiti kad već kod bake spava bez buđenja čim zna da tebe nema.

i, da - srce boli za poludit... ali najvažnije je da oboje uživate u dojenju, što očito više nije slučaj tako da otjeraj osjećaj krivnje i napravi najbolje za vas (ne samo za njega nego za vas  :Smile: ) i proći će sve za čas. 

i btw, moja i dan danas, skoro godinu dana nakon prestanka, gura ruku u majicu i mazi se, a ponekad i provjeri je li slučajno mlijeko opet naišlo  :Smile:  ali samo ponekad  :Smile:  shvate oni brzo da nema povratka ako budeš dosljedna  :Wink:

----------


## mona

> Mozda će glupo zvučati, ali bojim se i da mu to ne ostavi neku traumu? štajaznam...mozda brijem bezveze i samo trebam biti uporna.
> Pretpostavljam da si radi lijekova ukinula sve? 
> nisam pametna da li ukidati prvo ove dnevne podoje, a potom noćne ili sve odjednom.


Da.ukinula sam sve.bila sam dva dana u bolnici i tada nije trazio jer me nije bilo.kada sam se vratila rekla sam ne moze i to je to.i srce mi se je slamalo kada sam ga gledala kako je tuzan.i nije mi dao da ga ja tjesim.ali nisam imala izbora.i na kraju nije bilo jako strasno.mozda dva puta u ta tri dana je bas dramio.onda je poceo pitati tek tako da pita..ja kazem ne i on se samo ode igrati.i za deset dana nije vise ni pitao.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## giussepe

> Da.ukinula sam sve.bila sam dva dana u bolnici i tada nije trazio jer me nije bilo.kada sam se vratila rekla sam ne moze i to je to.i srce mi se je slamalo kada sam ga gledala kako je tuzan.i nije mi dao da ga ja tjesim.ali nisam imala izbora.i na kraju nije bilo jako strasno.mozda dva puta u ta tri dana je bas dramio.onda je poceo pitati tek tako da pita..ja kazem ne i on se samo ode igrati.i za deset dana nije vise ni pitao.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


uf, nije vam bilo lako ni jednoj  :Sad: 
javim kako će nama proć...

----------


## giussepe

evo da javim naš "napredak". Prvo sam mislila da ću ukinuti sve odjednom, ali nikako se odlučiti na taj korak jer čim ja "donesem odluku" on krene bolje spavati pa mi kao nije teško - mogu ja to...
Zadnjih tjedan dan sam primjetila da to dnevno cicanje više nije kao prije. Počeo je nakon cice tražiti vode (što prije nije radio) i ta dnevna cicanja su postala nekako nezainteresirana. ne znam teško mi je objasniti...
uglavnom ovaj vikend sam oslučila da mu neću dati preko dana. Subota je prošla super. Nešto je malo negodovao, ali nekako sam to uspjela umiriti. u nedjelju je bila malo jača kriza (a taj dan je i slabije jeo), ali i tu smo uspjeli. Dobio je tek navečer za uspavljivanje. Jučer kad sam došla s posla opet negodovanje, ali brzo sam mu uspjela skrenuti pozornost  :Smile: 
Sad ću vidjeti cijeli tjedan da mu ne dajem preko dana pa ćemo lagano početi ukidati i noćnu... nadam se da će uspjet. 

I sad prvi put da nema tog urlanja i neutješnog plakanja. Pokušava se izboriti, ali nekako brzo odustane.  :Smile:  vidjet ćemo, neću se prerano veseliti

----------


## Peterlin

> evo da javim naš "napredak". Prvo sam mislila da ću ukinuti sve odjednom, ali nikako se odlučiti na taj korak jer čim ja "donesem odluku" on krene bolje spavati pa mi kao nije teško - mogu ja to...
> Zadnjih tjedan dan sam primjetila da to dnevno cicanje više nije kao prije. Počeo je nakon cice tražiti vode (što prije nije radio) i ta dnevna cicanja su postala nekako nezainteresirana. ne znam teško mi je objasniti...
> uglavnom ovaj vikend sam oslučila da mu neću dati preko dana. Subota je prošla super. Nešto je malo negodovao, ali nekako sam to uspjela umiriti. u nedjelju je bila malo jača kriza (a taj dan je i slabije jeo), ali i tu smo uspjeli. Dobio je tek navečer za uspavljivanje. Jučer kad sam došla s posla opet negodovanje, ali brzo sam mu uspjela skrenuti pozornost 
> Sad ću vidjeti cijeli tjedan da mu ne dajem preko dana pa ćemo lagano početi ukidati i noćnu... nadam se da će uspjet. 
> 
> I sad prvi put da nema tog urlanja i neutješnog plakanja. Pokušava se izboriti, ali nekako brzo odustane.  vidjet ćemo, neću se prerano veseliti


Dobro je.  :Klap: 

Podsjeća me na mog E. koji je tako sam postupno odustao negdje prije drugog rođendana, bez ikakvih trauma. Sretno!

----------


## giussepe

hvala puno  :Smile: 
Nadam se da će i ta noćna nekako uspjet.
Idemo polako  i sigurno  :Smile:

----------


## cleaning-lady

moja curica će sada 20 mjeseci i cica non stop. ujutro barem pola sata pa ide u jaslice u jaslicama je super spava ko top. i to sama  :Smile:  cim dođemo kuči odmah se skida i baci na krevet i skakuče na guzi cikaaa cikaaaaa :D 

ja onda skidam majicu i ona se nacicava i igra sa cicama pola sata :D doslovce gušta. 

meni problem što po noći ne spavam uopće.imunitet mi se raspao totalno. jako se zelim naspavati  :Sad:  

nas dvije smo same i nemamo tatu kojem cemo ostaviti curku da se odvikne od cike :/

ako ima koji single parent sa nekim savjetom kako prestati bezbolno , prihvaćam .


ja sam to nekako mislila napraviti kao neku nagradu za drugi rođendan i pokušati ju već sada navikavati na činjenicu da će za svoj drugi ročkas prestati cicati... e sad.. koliko je ona uopće svijesna da postoje dani , rođendani itd.. :D imam najbolju namjeru

----------


## buhtla

Draga cleaning-lady, 

Ne znam koliko ce ona shvatit tu nagradu sa dvije godine, ovo govorim sudeci po svojim dvogodisnjim sisavcima, no ono sto ti mogu savjetvati jest da probas ukinuti nocne podoje prvo pa onda tek dnevne. Ni ne treba ti neka treca osoba za utjehu, treba joj mama. Pokusaj s njom razgovarat o tome kako te cike bole po noci ili kako po noci mama mora spavati i da ce u jutro, kad bude dan dobiti ciku. Takav iskren i izravan pristup djeluje i kod manje djece. 
Odredi kada vam je zadnji podoj uvecer a kada se probudi obruzaj se njeznoscu i strpljenjem, te ju na njezan i utjesan nacin podsjeti na to koji je razlog za prestanak nocnih podoja. Vjerojatno ce bit malo tesko u startu ali bitno je da ju utjesis i da ona osjeti da, iako nema sisanja, ti si i dalje tu uz nju i ta emocionalna toplina ce zamjeniti podoje kroz par noci. 
Inace je kod svakog ukidanja dojenja bitna ta emocionalna potpora roditelja kroz proces, cvrsta odluka i nepokolebljivost majke. 
Puno je bolje kod vece djece, ukoliko majci nije sasvim ok prestat dojiti u cijelosti, da mama sebi prilagodi tempo nego da prestane sa dojenjem u cijelosti. 
Ipak je to odnos izmedju tebe i nje te ga i ti imas pravo regulirati kako tebi pase.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Buhtla jako mi se sviđa tvoj prijedlog , puno ti hvala. Malo sam razmisljala i shvatila da mozda prebrzo jurim u nekim svojim odlukama ili je to samo zato jer sam se sinoc bas naspavala

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ajme tapatalk mi progutao vise od pola posta  :Sad: ((

----------

